# Picking new NS board- need advice please!



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

proto. 



.....


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowsam17 said:


> I am a 5'8", 160 lb girl


Really!? 

I hope you are built like Nikki Fuller - in which case Proto.

If not than the Evo for sure - and I never want to see you without your clothes on...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Really!?
> 
> I hope you are built like Nikki Fuller - in which case Proto.
> 
> If not than the Evo for sure - and I never want to see you without your clothes on...


I woulda said Evo just cuz its probably plenty of board for you unless you NEED to mach or send 45footers+

Not sure I get the comment on her stats, she's just a human, its not like she's massive - as many of the guys who post here are.

She's a girl snowboarder, already 10x sexier than you and TT.

The naked comment is just rediculous, and shitty... nobody, and I mean NOBODY wants to see YOU naked. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Definately proto unless you really wanna improve your park riding and spend a lot of time there. If you can get to a demo I would try the SL too, its good combination of all mountain park too but not twin twip. You can haul ass on it for sure. I havent got to try the proto but based on what ive heard it will probably be my next board


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I woulda said Evo just cuz its probably plenty of board for you unless you NEED to mach or send 45footers+
> 
> Not sure I get the comment on her stats, she's just a human, its not like she's massive - as many of the guys who post here are.
> 
> ...


Well, I said Evo as well - unless she is a female bodybuilder Proto (let alone SL - which is also not a true twin) is just a retarded suggestion.

As for her size, she *is* 1.5-2 times the size if most girls around here...

And I tend to get the occasional request for nude pictures - but come to think of it, several of them were from TT :dunno:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Really!?
> 
> I never want to see you without your clothes on...


I dunno what the crack is like where you are but those stats sound pretty fucking good to me. 160lb is 72.7kg, that is probably around average here in australia and I would assume less than average in the US for a 5'8" chick.

Dont worry about him snowsam17, hes probably 5'2" and 120lb so feels the need to ridicule anyone bigger than himself.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

For those of you that gave me actual advice, thanks! It looks like I can't really go wrong with either board, but if the Evo will be enough for all mountain riding it might be a better choice... hmm still have some deciding to do.


As for hktrdr, I can assure you I am of pretty average build and am just tall... If you think I am twice the size of a normal girl you must be either a) 12, or b) have a tiny dick that can't satisfy anyone over 80 lbs.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeez, settle down people - it was just a light-hearted dig, not a personal attack. 

My physical stats (5'9" and 145-155 lbs) are openly posted on this forum. As is my location (HK), from which it is easy to see that the average woman here weighs less than 110lbs, which makes 160lbs quite huge (and yes, heavier than me).

Oh, and:


Anything other than an Evo (which is plenty for all-mountain riding) is still a retarded suggestion. Even the Evo is stiffer or at least as stiff as the Infinity. Proto much stiffer.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

sooo funny...comment was way off so you got yours man...props for the girl holding her own!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Really!?
> 
> I hope you are built like Nikki Fuller - in which case Proto.
> 
> If not than the Evo for sure - and I never want to see you without your clothes on...


you are a fucking idiot. that is a personal attack and if you don't see that you should kill yourself and help the planet. 

you live in Hong Kong and that's your excuse?? that's pretty funny cuz everyone i know in Hong Kong sucks shit at snowboarding and 90% of asian women have the body of a 10 year old boy.... guess you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> you are a fucking idiot. that is a personal attack and if you don't see that you should kill yourself and help the planet.


Hm, go ahead and might I consider following suit.



ShredLife said:


> you live in Hong Kong and that's your excuse?? that's pretty funny cuz everyone i know in Hong Kong sucks shit at snowboarding and 90% of asian women have the body of a 10 year old boy.... guess you're into that kind of thing.


Not making excuses for anything. As for what you (and some others) have been reading into my remark - Honi soit qui mal y pense...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Well, I said Evo as well - unless she is a female bodybuilder Proto (let alone SL - which is also not a true twin) is just a retarded suggestion.
> 
> As for her size, she *is* 1.5-2 times the size if most girls around here...


So you're saying most girls on this forum are 80-105 lbs?

So naive young one. So naive.


*edit*

ah, the Asian thing makes sense. 

I prefer women that look post-pubescent personally but to each his own.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> So you're saying most girls on this forum are 80-105 lbs?
> 
> So naive young one. So naive.
> 
> ...


Exactly, each to their own. Some guys like skinny girls, some like fat ones, ShredLife like little boys...it is all good (well not the last one, but that is what chemical castration is for...).


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Honi soit qui mal y pense...


Dude, you called a chick out about her weight, as if it even made one fucking difference as to what board she should get, then you proceed to tell us that we're in the wrong because we misinterpreted you?

Fuck that.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> Dude, you called a chick out about her weight, as if it even made one fucking difference as to what board she should get, then you proceed to tell us that we're in the wrong because we misinterpreted you?
> 
> Fuck that.


No, you are misquoting me. What I said is that *I personally* would not want to see her naked at 160 lbs, *unless she was toned*. 
I also recommended the Evo over the Proto.

I stand by both of those two statements. Everything else was conjecture and (deliberate or accidental) misrepresentation of what I wrote.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Honi soit qui mal y pense...


WTF are you trying to say??? Quit using Google Translations...



hktrdr said:


> No, you are misquoting me. What I said is that *I personally* would not want to see her naked at 160 lbs, *unless she was toned*


Well, if she want to post naked pictures, I'm willing to have a look...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

SimonB said:


> WTF are you trying to say??? Quit using Google Translations...


I do not require a translation to know what the phrase means. I guess for some others Google serves as a substitute for an education...



SimonB said:


> Well, if she want to post naked pictures, I'm willing to have a look...


As I said, each to their own.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't misquote shit...



hktrdr said:


> from which it is easy to see that the average woman here weighs less than 110lbs, which makes *160lbs quite huge*


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> I do not require a translation to know what the phrase means. I guess for some others Google serves as a substitute for an education...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, each to their own.



Please tell me, because it makes absolutely no sense to me...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> I didn't misquote shit...


I did not call anybody out. I wrote that by my local standards 160 lbs is huge. And I stand by that statement.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

SimonB said:


> Please tell me, because it makes absolutely no sense to me...


Let me google that for you

It's like watching a bunch of retards trying to hump a doorknob...


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> It's like watching a bunch of retards trying to hump a doorknob...


So, you're using old French proverbs with words not in the dictionnary. It's ho*nn*i not honi. No wonder I could not understand.

Just wondering how you are trying to impress with that...

</ThreadHiJacking>


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

SimonB said:


> So, you're using old French proverbs with words not in the dictionnary. It's ho*nn*i not honi. No wonder I could not understand.


No, it is "honi" (one n). In modern French it would be "honni", but the expression is not in modern French.



SimonB said:


> Just wondering how you are trying to impress with that...


Not trying to impress anybody, just making a point in response to the people who accused me of evil intent.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you're using the anonymity and filter of the internet to call a girl fat. it doesn't make you evil, it just makes you come off as mean - and a pussy.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> you're using the anonymity and filter of the internet to call a girl fat. it doesn't make you evil, it just makes you come off as mean - and a pussy.


I am not posting anonymously, I am using a pseudonym - might want to learn the difference, mate.

Also, I never called her fat. In fact, I expressly mentioned the possibility that she could be shredded/toned.
Such misrepresentation of what I wrote is exactly the evil intent (on your part, not mine!) that I was pointing out with the quotation.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bullshit. you knew exactly what you were writing. now you're trying to weasel out of it, confirming my assessment of your vaginal personality.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> bullshit. you knew exactly what you were writing. now you're trying to weasel out of it, confirming my assessment of your vaginal personality.


You can assess all you want - don't let the facts get in the way of a good story, I guess.
Anyway, everybody can see what I wrote and form their own opinion.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Anyway, everybody can see what I wrote and form their own opinion.


seems that's what we're all doing. Haven't seen anyone in your corner yet...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> seems that's what we're all doing. Haven't seen anyone in your corner yet...


That is ok, not asking for support or agreement. Just don't twist my words...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Jeez, settle down people - it was just a light-hearted dig, not a personal attack.
> 
> My physical stats (5'9" and 145-155 lbs) are openly posted on this forum. As is my location (HK), from which it is easy to see that the average woman here weighs less than 110lbs, which makes 160lbs quite huge (and yes, heavier than me).
> 
> ...


Insult her now call me a retard? :cheeky4: I said proto because she's looking at the 152. 160lbs on a 152 Evo is a joke for all mountain. I'm 145 and on the 152 it was flapping like a vagina down Breckenridge's blues. My 153 Coda killed it going down Squaw's blacks and blues, no flapping.

At 152, in my opinion the Proto is perfect for a 160lb person. If she bumped up the sizes that would be different. But at 152 I don't think the Evo is any good unless she never goes fast. She said she wanted to go fast and not get squirrely.

You're telling me the 152 Evo on a 160lb frame is perfect for that?

At 5'8" 160 lb is perfectly normal. And if shaped right, hella sexy (not all 160 lbs are created equal)


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Insult her now call me a retard? :cheeky4: I said proto because she's looking at the 152. 160lbs on a 152 Evo is a joke for all mountain. I'm 145 and on the 152 it was flapping like a vagina down Breckenridge's blues. My 153 Coda killed it going down Squaw's blacks and blues, no flapping.
> 
> At 152, in my opinion the Proto is perfect for a 160lb person. If she bumped up the sizes that would be different. But at 152 I don't think the Evo is any good unless she never goes fast. She said she wanted to go fast and not get squirrely.


Where did I insult her?

Also I never called you a retard - I merely stated that your recommendation was retarded. I stand by that statement.
Proto is way too much board for a girl with her riding profile and foot size - unless she relly is muscle-packed (as I have been saying from my very first post in this thread).



jdang307 said:


> You're telling me the 152 Evo on a 160lb frame is perfect for that?


Yes, the Evo is perfect for her.



jdang307 said:


> At 5'8" 160 lb is perfectly normal. And if shaped right, hella sexy (not all 160 lbs are created equal)


I never said she was not normal - although she certainly would not be where I am from. The facts are the facts...


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well this was a fun thread... for anyone interested here is a pic of my stomach Tummy (sorry boys, no naked photos today!). That should not have been necessary as this thread was about a new snowboard, but when I get accused of being fat I like to defend myself.

Moving on, the reason I don't want to go longer than 152 is because I think the waist width would get too big for my feet. Is it true that the evo has about as much flex as the infinity, or is that bullshit? Would the proto be about the same stiffness as a women's all mountain, or would it be stiffer since its a guys board? I think that is the confusion I am having, I was under the impression weight and not strength is the factor in board length, but it seems like some people think otherwise.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowsam17 said:


> Well this was a fun thread... for anyone interested here is a pic of my stomach Tummy (sorry boys, no naked photos today!). That should not have been necessary as this thread was about a new snowboard, but when I get accused of being fat I like to defend myself.


I don't think anybody accused you of being fat - I certainly did not!



snowsam17 said:


> Moving on, the reason I don't want to go longer than 152 is because I think the waist width would get too big for my feet. Is it true that the evo has about as much flex as the infinity, or is that bullshit? Would the proto be about the same stiffness as a women's all mountain, or would it be stiffer since its a guys board? I think that is the confusion I am having, I was under the impression weight and not strength is the factor in board length, but it seems like some people think otherwise.


Both the Evo and the Proto are stiffer than the Infinity (the all-mountain board for girls). According to the NS chart the Evo is the same as the Lotus (the big mountain board for girls), but that is a bit misleading - it is slightly softer longitudinally and slightly stiffer torsionally.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you ever point the board straight, the 152 Evo will start flapping on you. That's all Ill say about that. 

If the terrain is not perfect, same thing. It's not a noodle but it's pretty soft.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Why would anyone take snowboarding advice from someone who lives in Hong Kong? Seriously.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> If you ever point the board straight, the 152 Evo will start flapping on you. That's all Ill say about that.
> 
> If the terrain is not perfect, same thing. It's not a noodle but it's pretty soft.


It beats not being able to turn...

The fundamental issue with her going for a men's board is that that longitudinal and torsional flexes will not match - anything with the right longitudinal flex (possibly the Proto) will be way to stiff torsionally. The only thing even remotely close in terms of torsional flex is the Evo.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> Why would anyone take snowboarding advice from someone who lives in Hong Kong? Seriously.


Why should they not? What does my location have to do with the quality of my advice? How about providing specific criticisms on my suggestions rather than attacking the source (based on my choice of location of all things).

But if you really want to compare credentials:
I spend at 100+ days riding a year between the northern and southern hemisphere and have been involved in the industry (albeit on the financial side) for a long time.

Your turn.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Well, I said Evo as well - unless she is a female bodybuilder Proto (let alone SL - which is also not a true twin) is just a retarded suggestion.
> 
> As for her size, she *is* 1.5-2 times the size if most girls around here...
> 
> And I tend to get the occasional request for nude pictures - but come to think of it, several of them were from TT :dunno:


Everything you have said is a retarded suggestion. You obviously dont know shit about what your talking about...yes the evo is going to be the softest but how is that going to help her when she wants to haul ass on the ice coast?

and the other thing you have to remember is all NS boards are *light* so she would be fine on a proto or even an SL if she wanted to go that far


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Skinny Bam said:


> Everything you have said is a retarded suggestion. You obviously dont know shit about what your talking about...yes the evo is going to be the softest but how is that going to help her when she wants to haul ass on the ice coast?
> 
> and the other thing you have to remember is all NS boards are *light* so she would be fine on a proto or even an SL if she wanted to go that far


Wrong.
First, I have already addressed the issue that there is no perfect match for what she is looking for in the Men's line-up. Evo is by far the closest to what she wants, even if it has some trade-offs.

Second not *all* NS boards are light - some are actually quite heavy. So it is you who knows shit what he is talking about. In any case, my comment was not about weight of the board but about thetorsional flex (especially with small feet).


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok I guess the fundamental question is: is the evo/proto gonna feel stiffer to me than they would for a 5'8" 160 lb guy? if so, why? Im not doubting that it could be true it just doesn't make sense to me. The only reason why I am looking at mens boards in the first place is because NS doesn't make a women's freestyle board for someone my size, so why would the mens park boards all of a sudden feel like planks to me? I have been riding a mens circuit 148 and i can assure you it is a wet noodle after 3 seasons...

If the evo would actually feel stiffer than it is described by a lot of guys it seems perfect, but I just don't want to end up with another wet noodle since I am looking for the happy medium


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Wrong.
> First, I have already addressed the issue that there is no perfect match for what she is looking for in the Men's line-up. Evo is by far the closest to what she wants, even if it has some trade-offs.
> 
> Second not *all* NS boards are light - some are actually quite heavy. So it is you who knows shit what he is talking about. In any case, my comment was not about weight of the board but about thetorsional flex (especially with small feet).


All the NS boards we are talking about are light, I have a 155 SL and I have let a couple girls I ride with try it out and even though it was too big it was easier than their own boards. AND these girls are smaller than the OP.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Like I said in my original reply, the Evo is going to be perfect for you, EXCEPT when maching. You say you like doing alot of park, AND going fast, so there will be a tradeoff. 

At 152 either board will work very well, you just have to understand the limitations. I have a '54 proto at 175lbs and am adding a '54 Evo to my quiver (going super fast is less and less important to me). The Evo is going to be easier to manipulate for you in EVERY way, but it WILL flap if ur bombing. The proto is basically an advanced version, it will be harder for you to ride in the park, more work to manipulate in general, but it won't flap on you at speed.

Go slower and get the Evo or ... not.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> Like I said in my original reply, the Evo is going to be perfect for you, EXCEPT when maching. You say you like doing alot of park, AND going fast, so there will be a tradeoff.
> 
> At 152 either board will work very well, you just have to understand the limitations. I have a '54 proto at 175lbs and am adding a '54 Evo to my quiver (going super fast is less and less important to me). The Evo is going to be easier to manipulate for you in EVERY way, but it WILL flap if ur bombing. The proto is basically an advanced version, it will be harder for you to ride in the park, more work to manipulate in general, but it won't flap on you at speed.
> 
> Go slower and get the Evo or ... not.


Perfect, thank you. I think I would rather have a slightly "funner" board at the sacrifice of a bit of sketchyness at speed, so it sounds like the evo is my best bet. Hopefully it will be a bit sturdier than the circuit without losing the fun feel that I love!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the evo is a soft park board. the proto is still way more of a park board than all-mt. and would never be "too much board" for anyone #150+. period. 

stiffer boards are better on ice.

you ride 100+ days and live in Hong Kong huh? lets analyze that a little... how many days did you get this summer? do you just leave for the whole winter? how many days a week do you work?

just doesn't really seem possible to me. you do know there are only 365 days in a year, right?


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Like I said in my original reply, the Evo is going to be perfect for you, EXCEPT when maching. You say you like doing alot of park, AND going fast, so there will be a tradeoff.
> 
> At 152 either board will work very well, you just have to understand the limitations. I have a '54 proto at 175lbs and am adding a '54 Evo to my quiver (going super fast is less and less important to me). The Evo is going to be easier to manipulate for you in EVERY way, but it WILL flap if ur bombing. The proto is basically an advanced version, it will be harder for you to ride in the park, more work to manipulate in general, but it won't flap on you at speed.


:thumbsup:



ShredLife said:


> the evo is a soft park board. the proto is still way more of a park board than all-mt. and would never be "too much board" for anyone #150+. period.
> 
> stiffer boards are better on ice.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Your best bet is if you can get to a demo and try one or even both. If not( I didnt see where you were from) just find a local shop and rent one or both. Ya its $50 or so you could be spending on the board but if your gonna drop $500+ on the board its better to make sure you made the right decision.

But these 2 guys are right on.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ugh if I could just find a NS demo all of my problems would be solved... but im from the east coast and go to school in upstate NY so demos (esp. NS) are pretty much non-existent. Im def gonna look into renting, I didn't really know that was an option, but im kinda skeptical east coast places will rent never summer so if I cant try it out i guess it will be a bit of a coin toss.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you can find a place that sells both boards tell them you want a rental/demo day on each one, and if they deduct the rental price from your final price on the board you will buy it from them.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowsam17 said:


> Ok I guess the fundamental question is: is the evo/proto gonna feel stiffer to me than they would for a 5'8" 160 lb guy? if so, why? Im not doubting that it could be true it just doesn't make sense to me. The only reason why I am looking at mens boards in the first place is because NS doesn't make a women's freestyle board for someone my size, so why would the mens park boards all of a sudden feel like planks to me? I have been riding a mens circuit 148 and i can assure you it is a wet noodle after 3 seasons...
> 
> If the evo would actually feel stiffer than it is described by a lot of guys it seems perfect, but I just don't want to end up with another wet noodle since I am looking for the happy medium


It's not just your weight it's also your strength. The weight will affect the flex a bit and some handling. Your skill and strength will affect your ability to turn a board.

The SL and Proto are not that stiff. Some freeriders will call them outright soft. In your original post you said you wanted something that can go fast, not get squirrely, and can take in the park. That's what the Proto is.

If you want to sacrifice speed for flex than that's a different story. My own opinion. You can learn how to press a stiffer board, you can't learn how to stop a board from flapping.

But it's your call. If you want something slightly stiffer than the Circuit and don't mind sacrificing top end speed, go for the Evo.

To throw another wrench into all of this, why not the Infinity? It is a directional twin. From what I recall, the flex and shape is twin, the bindings are set back but you can twin it up by adjusting where you mount the bindings. Check on that, but if so, perhaps you just need to stick with the girls Infinity board


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Why is the SL not being suggested here? I'm no expert, but I believe the setback is only a half inch so its basically a twin. It has stability at speed and you can take it in the park. I'm just curious why nobody thinks this is a good option for OP...?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

SL is stiffer than the proto... way damper (although yes jdang, i call it soft for a freeride board)


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Just went downstairs and hand-flexed a 160 Proto CTX and a 156 Infinity.

Not much difference.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

SimonB said:


> Just went downstairs and hand-flexed a 160 Proto CTX and a 156 Infinity.
> 
> Not much difference.


That is extremely helpful, I would imagine a proto might be slightly softer than the infinity if it were of the same size, which is exactly what I am looking for. Its also a true twin which is what I was looking for and the 152 in only half a cm wider than the 151 infinity, so I should be able to ride it easily. I can't stop flip-flopping but I think I am leaning more towards the proto 152 now haha


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

get the fucking proto - the evo is a jib stick.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a female friend who is around the same size as you. I dont know how you are built but the girl I am friends with has really strong legs (lots of time in gyms) Anyhow she has an evo and says it is too soft at times.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SimonB said:


> Just went downstairs and hand-flexed a 160 Proto CTX and a 156 Infinity.
> 
> Not much difference.


This is a joke, right?

Hah.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowsam17 said:


> That is extremely helpful, I would imagine a proto might be slightly softer than the infinity if it were of the same size, which is exactly what I am looking for. Its also a true twin which is what I was looking for and the 152 in only half a cm wider than the 151 infinity, so I should be able to ride it easily. I can't stop flip-flopping but I think I am leaning more towards the proto 152 now haha


1/2 cm is nothing so scoff at. That's at the waist. You don't know with the sidecuts what the width is at the inserts, where it counts.

But if it's still between the Evo and Proto, Proto all the way. 

I'd still recommend the right sized infinity with an adjustment to make it a twin.

Discussion on making the SL a true twin

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/48003-setting-up-never-summer-sl-true.html

But it's your call.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> the evo is a soft park board. the proto is still way more of a park board than all-mt. and would never be "too much board" for anyone #150+. period.
> 
> stiffer boards are better on ice.
> 
> ...


Simple, got a house in Hokkaido and spend a good chunk of the season there, usually starting sometime in December until after Chinese New Year. Even if I am not riding every day that accounts for over 60 days already. Add a few random long weekends towards the end of the season in Japan and 1-2 trips to the Southern Hemisphere during our summer and I am pretty much there - before even going to Europe or North America.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

i recall HK's posts from Japan, so I don't doubt he gets his days in.


----------



## kino (Apr 1, 2011)

snowsam, im female 169cm (google says equivalent to 5.54462 foot) and 132 lbs. I use a 152 Proto and find it just a little stiff although i solely use it for freeriding purpose. I think the 152 proto will be more suitable for you than the evo for the riding that you will be doing since u still would like to be able to mach down the mountain and do park at the same time. At your weight, you will find the proto just nice imo.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snowsam17 said:


> Hey guys, so I have been riding the same board for 3 years and decided it is time for an upgrade (especially cuz I found out my cousin can get me a discount!). A little background: my current stick is a NS circuit-r 148 that I originally bought as a jib-stick but it ended up replacing my very stiff 155 rome blue even for big mountain riding (the 155 felt like utter shit to me after riding the circuit, the flexy board is much more fun). I have loved the circuit, but I think it is a little small and soft for me to be riding everywhere.
> 
> I am a 5'8", 160 lb girl with size 8 women's boots. For my next board I really want to stick with NS, the construction of my NS is noticeably better than the brands my friends are riding and I love the RC profile. I also want a true twin, which means I need to find a men's board because the women's pandora only goes to size 149 and the infinity is offset and I think it would be too stiff for my liking. Right now, I am stuck between the Evo 152 and Proto-CT 152. I do a fair amount of park riding but I am not very good... still getting down the basics of jibbing and jumping. I also ride the whole mountain and like to go fast (even on my 148 jibber), but I am mostly stuck on groomers because its the east coast. On paper, the Proto-CT would probably be the better choice for the rest of the mountain but I am scared it is going to be too stiff for me progress in the park. On the other hand, the evo would be pretty flexy but likely be a little more beefy than the circuit, I am truly looking for a 1 board quiver and I want something that wont be quite so squirrely at speed. Any advice is appreciated, thanks guys!


Read pages 5 and 6 of posts and this first page. I'm 5'9" 150 lbs. I ride the Proto 154. The Proto has a slightly stiffer/snappier nose/tail than the Evo, but it is not a very stiff board. I don't think you would have any problem riding it if you choose the Proto 152 over the Infinity 151 (what I would suggest although I've never actually ridden that board). I found the Evo to be soft mush - I used to ride a Evo 153 when I was 140-145 lbs and I don't recommend it outside of the park personally as it is simply not that great a board for freeriding (chatters, flaps at higher speeds, tends to over-flex and spits you out of a deep carve)... but that's just my opinion.

I rode two models of SL 155 over the years and I agree with ShredLife, that while the SL is stiffer than the Proto, it is still kind of soft for a freeride board (more of an all-mountain board). I also agree that the SL has way more dampening which makes for a better ride outside of the park.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

snowsam17 said:


> Hey guys, so I have been riding the same board for 3 years and decided it is time for an upgrade (especially cuz I found out my cousin can get me a discount!). A little background: my current stick is a NS circuit-r 148 that I originally bought as a jib-stick but it ended up replacing my very stiff 155 rome blue even for big mountain riding (the 155 felt like utter shit to me after riding the circuit, the flexy board is much more fun). I have loved the circuit, but I think it is a little small and soft for me to be riding everywhere.
> 
> I am a 5'8", 160 lb girl with size 8 women's boots. For my next board I really want to stick with NS, the construction of my NS is noticeably better than the brands my friends are riding and I love the RC profile. I also want a true twin, which means I need to find a men's board because the women's pandora only goes to size 149 and the infinity is offset and I think it would be too stiff for my liking. Right now, I am stuck between the Evo 152 and Proto-CT 152. I do a fair amount of park riding but I am not very good... still getting down the basics of jibbing and jumping. I also ride the whole mountain and like to go fast (even on my 148 jibber), but I am mostly stuck on groomers because its the east coast. On paper, the Proto-CT would probably be the better choice for the rest of the mountain but I am scared it is going to be too stiff for me progress in the park. On the other hand, the evo would be pretty flexy but likely be a little more beefy than the circuit, I am truly looking for a 1 board quiver and I want something that wont be quite so squirrely at speed. Any advice is appreciated, thanks guys!



I haven't said anything for a while. And I own a 157 Proto and 154 Evo both 2012. Firstly I totally f***ing love these boards. I am 175 lbs. Proto for all mountain Evo for domes. And I honestly don't believe there is a great deal of difference between these boards!! Evo will chatter more at speeds than the Proto but the Proto is no charger either! That said I got 114kmh on it - but it scared the absolute shit out of me! It is hardly noticeably stiffer than the Evo to hand flex it. 

Evo is the funnest board I've ever ridden but I think I'd vote Proto myself. If you're more about the bombing then it will surpass the Evo (if not by a long way) but it is still flexible and you can butter the hell out it. Never found it hard to initiate a turn on the CT. Look into SL too maybe. If its not rated as much stiffer tan the Proto then it it is still pretty flexible!!


----------

